# Red Cherry Lash haul



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 1, 2009)

.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great Deal!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow! Great haul!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 2, 2009)

That's a great deal! I've heard about the Red Cherry lashes and how they are one of the best lashes ever!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_That's a great deal! I've heard about the Red Cherry lashes and how they are one of the best lashes ever!_

 
I've tried Ardells, Red Cherries, MAC. Red Cherries are the best, hands down!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are affordable and are made of real human hair. They last a loooong time (mine lasts up to 10 uses) and the band is thin so it doesn't hurt ur eyes.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 2, 2009)

I was in the city on Monday...aarrghh! LOL Thanks for then info though.  I'll keep it mind next time I'm there.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 2, 2009)

Great haul!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 2, 2009)

nice haul!!! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## n_c (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 3, 2009)

sweeett! thanks for the info, I gotta check that out... but I hate the parking in that area, ugh! oh well


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_sweeett! thanks for the info, I gotta check that out... but I hate the parking in that area, ugh! oh well_

 
yea parking is a bitch on clement street but trust me, it's worth it!! you will be amazed at the red cherry lash selection (and price too!).


----------



## GlitterGeet (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh maannn, I so have to make a trip because I need to re-stash on my lashes!


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_yea parking is a bitch on clement street but trust me, it's worth it!! you will be amazed at the red cherry lash selection (and price too!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I must visit soon... thanks a lot!


----------



## angieangel (Jul 28, 2009)

L1LMAMAJ, you are the best!!! I just went with my boyfriend and bought a crapload of red cherry lashes for $1.35 each!!! AMAZINGGG selection...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angieangel* 

 
_L1LMAMAJ, you are the best!!! I just went with my boyfriend and bought a crapload of red cherry lashes for $1.35 each!!! AMAZINGGG selection..._

 
yes!! was it not amazing!?!? glad you got a whole bunch. i think i'll be going back for more soon!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 28, 2009)

ohh definitely im going to check them out! thanks fo the info!


----------



## kariii (Jul 29, 2009)

woot, I can't wait to go. You need to give u free shit for the free advertisement LOL


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 29, 2009)

Ah! I'm so going to the city later this week on a hunt for Red Cherry lashes!! Thanks for the tip


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## JennXOXO (Jul 29, 2009)

I love Red Cherry falsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_woot, I can't wait to go. You need to give u free shit for the free advertisement LOL_

 
yea seriously. maybe i should tell them to give me free or discounted stuff when people mention that i referred them.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 30, 2009)

Great haul!!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jul 30, 2009)

What a great haul, thanks for sharing!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 30, 2009)

woww. whats the number on the top left ones please, i love them.


----------



## theperfectqueen (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you L1LMAMAJ!!  I took a trip over to San Francisco on Saturday morning and bought a whole bunch of Red Cherry Lashes as well as some NYX.  I was amazined at the amount Lashes and NYX that they carry.  As you mentioned, most of the lashes were $1.35.  The fancier lashes were $1.99+.  Parking is horrible on Clement Street so I went to the store when it opened at 9:30am.  There was plenty of parking and there wasn't much traffic.

Thanks!!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great Deal And Enjoy!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theperfectqueen* 

 
_Thank you L1LMAMAJ!!  I took a trip over to San Francisco on Saturday morning and bought a whole bunch of Red Cherry Lashes as well as some NYX.  I was amazined at the amount Lashes and NYX that they carry.  As you mentioned, most of the lashes were $1.35.  The fancier lashes were $1.99+.  Parking is horrible on Clement Street so I went to the store when it opened at 9:30am.  There was plenty of parking and there wasn't much traffic.

Thanks!!_

 
yay so glad u went! the selection is awesome. enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## blinkymei (Aug 12, 2009)

^^ do they have crazy dramatic ones with different colors of the rainbow?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_^^ do they have crazy dramatic ones with different colors of the rainbow?_

 
i don't remember. i know they have red cherry dramatic ones where there's glitter and rhinestones on the band. they might have the rainbow ones. not sure though!!


----------



## Lolli.Day (Aug 13, 2009)

oooh diamond lashes sound fun!! StatusGlam.com, Accessorize Your Life! sells red cherries for $1.49... I can't believe I used to pay 5 bucks for Ardells.. I love red cherries! I wish I lived near san francisco to check out that place and load up on the funky styles


----------



## blinkymei (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i don't remember. i know they have red cherry dramatic ones where there's glitter and rhinestones on the band. they might have the rainbow ones. not sure though!!_

 
thats good too...thanks!


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice haul! I was in LA a couple months back and went to the Fashion District and found them for 8 bucks for 12 pairs! So I bought up a bunch too. I love them!


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, sweet haul!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2009)

wow! lash-tastic!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 18, 2009)

Ooooh love it! What a great haul, those lashes are crazy!


----------



## Little Addict (Aug 18, 2009)

great haul! i'm actually going to the city tomorrow, so i'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## kariii (Sep 6, 2009)

OHHH lilMamaj, I FINALLY went today! I bought 8 pairs!!! and some nyx  and nabi pencils! Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## yahighness (Sep 8, 2009)

I LOVE THIS STORE! When I first walked in, there were so many random things and so I was kind of iffy... then I saw the glorious lash section and fell in love!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_OHHH lilMamaj, I FINALLY went today! I bought 8 pairs!!! and some nyx  and nabi pencils! Thank you for letting us know!_

 
yayy i'm glad you went! isn't the lash selection awesome?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yahighness* 

 
_I LOVE THIS STORE! When I first walked in, there were so many random things and so I was kind of iffy... then I saw the glorious lash section and fell in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i know!! my friend bought a cute faux snake skin clutch thingy to store her camera when she goes clubbing. it's fashionable and cheap. she got it for $1.50.


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

There's gonna be some nice blink-blinkin timeee! Love it!


----------

